

Lessons I have learned in my first 80 years - bradly
http://www.blackstone.com/news-views/blackstone-blog/blackstone%27s-byron-wien-discusses-lessons-learned-in-his-first-80-years

======
davidsmith8900
\- "When someones extends a kindness to you, write them a handwritten note,
not an email" ~ NICE!!!

